# Tell Me About "Future Trend", Offspring etc.



## gallop (28 October 2012)

I have been offered a nice looking colt foal by the Grand Prix showjumper "Future Trend". I can't seem to find much information about this Oldenburg stallion and there seem to be very few of his progeny about. I've had a look at his bloodlines and they don't appear to be very fashionable, his grandsire being a horse called "I Love You", which seems to be the most notable name (other than Nijinsky/Northern Dancer).
Can anyone tell me anything about him - anyone know of his offspring?
Thanks.


----------



## Eothain (29 October 2012)

He's a hell of a nice horse and one I'm very fond of. His oldest crop are four year olds and there was a mare by him in Dublin this year, the super talented Future Storm.

I Need You X Grannus X Argentinus is an interesting pedigree and he's a very good looking well made horse. There's much poorer horses out there.
He's on my to use list for when I see how he breeds and what he needs in a mare


----------



## gallop (29 October 2012)

Eothain said:



			He's a hell of a nice horse and one I'm very fond of. His oldest crop are four year olds and there was a mare by him in Dublin this year, the super talented Future Storm.

I Need You X Grannus X Argentinus is an interesting pedigree and he's a very good looking well made horse. There's much poorer horses out there.
He's on my to use list for when I see how he breeds and what he needs in a mare
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for getting back to me. I did wonder if anyone could tell me anything about him, as I'm pretty into breeding but I've never heard of him! Had a look at a few videos of him jumping on Youtube and he looks lovely. 
I'm just wondering if his offspring are marketable/sought after if I ever need to sell in future as wouldn't plan on keeping him for the major long term if I bought him. He's been offered from a friend in Ireland, has Sanglamore on his dam's side so quite a bit of blood there. I was told one of Future Trend's offspring (3yo) went for 12,500euros at Goresbridge in September which can't be bad!


----------



## Weatherford (15 April 2013)

Just saw him yesterday and he is a lovely boy. I am not a WB person, but, frankly, after seeing him, talking to the person who has him, and watching his videos (with an amateur rider, no less), I am deeply in love... 

I can not remember which kind of mare is best for him - but I suspect any more. He is not available by AI at this time, from what I was told.


----------



## Emmam6176 (17 April 2014)

I saw him the other day and he's beautiful. I have taken my connemara mare to him. He's now standing in co. Limerick. One of his 4/5yo's is taking part in the stepping stones to success competition in Ireland at the moment. He is available for AI


----------

